# tout à fait



## utrerana

Me gustaría saber si la frase : une vie tout à fait normale se podría traducir por " una vida normal"

Gracias


----------



## pipasdegirasol

Hola,

Optaría por *una vida de lo más normal.*


----------



## utrerana

Otra duda, si une vie es femenino , y normal tambíen está en femenino, ¿ cómo es que tout esta  en masculino y no se pone toute?

          Gracias


----------



## Tximeleta123

Hola

La respuesta que te da Pipas me parece excelente. Creo que le da el sentido exacto.


Otras que me gustan menos pero que tal vez te sirvan:

una vida del todo normal
una vida perfectamente normal


Un saludo


----------



## Ernesto Langer Moreno

si una vida corriente


*** off-topic
Gracias


----------



## maria_bach

Hola,
"tout à fait" significa totalmente, así que "tout" no tiene que concordar con el sustantivo.
Saludos
María


----------



## Minsi

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​
Hola de nuevo, 
me podéis ayudar con esta expresión?

La création d'un être fictif, *jamais tout à fait soi, tout à fait un autre.*


Gracias a todos por vuestra ayuda


----------



## camargo

Hola minsi:

"La creación de un ser de ficción/ficticio, nunca definitivamente/del todo uno mismo, nunca definitivamente/del todo otro"

Saludos


----------



## Vergari

Vaya frasecita Minsi:

Si camargo y yo lo hemos entendido bien. Por proponer, te propongo algo más corto:

"La creación de un ser ficticio nunca llega a ser uno mismo ni otro."

Pero camargo también lo dice bien. Supongo que con más contexto se entiende mejor porque ... ¡vaya tela tu frase!

Saludos y ánimos


----------



## Paquita

> La création d'un être fictif, *jamais tout à fait soi, tout à fait un autre.*


 
La frase original no dice* "ni* tout à fait un autre"

Se repite "tout à fait" pero no se repite "jamais"...

¿Es errata, falta esta palabra? ¿o significa al contrario que el ser ficticio es totalmente distinto y en este caso no hay que poner "nunca" en la segunda parte....?

Simple duda...por si acaso...


----------



## camargo

Es verdad lo que dice Paquita.
La frase es tan sintética... 
Pero los dos sentidos son posibles:
1-que nunca sea una cosa ni la otra.
2-que nunca sea del todo uno mismo y por eso, sea otro.

Habría que conocer más el contexto de la frase para ver si se puede interpretar así.

Saludos


----------



## Groussac

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​ 
¿Alguien puede ayudarme con la expresión “à fait l’allure”? No tengo mucho contexto, pero la frase entera es “elle a tout à fait l’allure de l’autre”. Muchas gracias.


----------



## Gévy

Hola Groussac:

Aquí se juntan 2 expresiones:

- tout à fait: del todo, en todo, totalmente
- avoir l'allure de: tener pinta de, tener (el) aspecto de.

- Se parece en todo a la otra / al otro.
- Tiene una pinta igualita a la otra / al otro.
- Tiene un aspecto muy similar a la otra /al otro.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Groussac

Gracias, Gévy, siempre sos muy clara. Groussac.


----------



## traductora en apuros

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​ 
Hola, estoy traduciendo esta oración, pero no le encuentro el sentido a la ultima parte. Esta es mi traducción; no se si puedo cambiar el orden de las frases para acercar el verbo al complemento...Tout a faire es aqui un conector... el fondo de verdad es una expresion...Disculpen por la cantidad de preguntas, pero es una oración que me tiene cansada de darle vueltas y no encuentro solución ni sentido

L'extension postérieure des zones de conflits, notamment vers le sud, au-dessus de San Francisco del Mezquital, avec laquelle ces villages entretenaient des relations permanentes, laisse à penser que, derrière le mur discursif des autorités, il pouvait tout à fait y avoir plus qu'un fond de vérité. 

La extensión posterior de las zonas de conflictos, particularmente hacia el sur, más arriba de San Francisco del Mezquital, con el cual estos pueblos mantenían relaciones permanentes, deja pensar que podria completamente existir allí mucho mas que un fondo de verdad, detrás de la pared discursiva de las autoridades.


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour,

Tout à fait, en esta frase no significa completamente, sino bien / muy bien.

*Bien podría* encerrar algo más que un fondo de verdad.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Voyoux

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​ 
bonjour,

j'ai un doute sur le terme "tout a fait " dans cette phrase:

"un prix que nous pensons tout à fait compétitif pour une cure de 1 mois."

sino bien peut il convenir??


----------



## Sonita2009

Tu peux mettre "bastante" o "más bien competitivo".


----------



## Tina.Irun

Voyoux said:


> bonjour,
> j'ai un doute sur le terme "tout a fait " dans cette phrase:"un prix que nous pensons tout à fait compétitif pour une cure de 1 mois."


Hola:
Aquí "tout-à-fait" se podría traducir por "totalmente":


> ...UN PRECIO QUE ESTIMAMOS *TOTALMENTE COMPETITIVO* PARA...


----------



## Solis Cvas

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​ 

Hola 

Estaba traduciendo un cuento que habla sobre como una persona adinerada fue castigada por ser muy déspota con los pobres, pero esta frase me representa cierta dificultad para expresarla:
était surtout fier d'une idée tout à fait originale qu'il avait eue

el contexto es este:
 Mais Kouang, le richard, était surtout fier d'une idée tout à fait originale qu'il avait eue, trouvaille inédite qui laisserait un souvenir impérissable à ses invités : il avait fait recouvrir la route boueuse qui conduisait à sa demeure par une épaisse couche de grains de riz immaculés. Une armée de paysans affamés devait la ratisser sans relâche 

   La frase quiere decir algo así como que «el estaba orgulloso de una idea original que tenia ” 

gracias de antemano
saludos
clara


----------



## Pohana

Solis Cvas said:


> était surtout fier d'une idée tout à fait originale qu'il avait eue
> La frase quiere decir algo así como que "... estaba orgulloso de una idea original que tenia"



Bonsoir Clara:
   Bienvenue au forum.
Estaba orgulloso de una idea completamente/totalmente original que había tenido.

À +
Pohana


----------



## swift

Hola:

Pienso que estaba particularmente orgulloso de una idea completamente original que se le había ocurrido.

Saludos,


swift


----------



## Solis Cvas

gracias amigos del foro le da bastante bien a mi traducción.


----------



## PatrickGodfroid

utrerana said:


> Otra duda, si une vie es femenino , y normal tambíen está en femenino, ¿ cómo es que tout esta  en masculino y no se pone toute?
> 
> Gracias


"Tout à fait" es una expresión adverbial, pues es invariable (expresión fijada).
Hasta Luego.


----------

